# To shoot, or not to shoot?



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Well, with limited time to scout with being in business for myself, I finally got out to do a little looking, and found this buck...






The footage is about 11 minutes long, the early part is right at sun-up from some distance. At about 4 minutes I got a bit better light and angle, and if you want the close-up you have to get to about the 6 minute mark... mind you, this is a public land buck so I don't expect him to get another year on him... do I take him if the shot arises, or do I take the chance he might make it through another year?


----------



## duct tape (Mar 5, 2008)

That's a hard call. Passing on him is tough but would be best if the buck you really want is what he could be in another year. Good luck and thanks for sharing the video.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

I think you are right he may not make it another year on public land. I think if he presents a shot I would take it and have no regrets. Good luck.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Shoot!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

On public land where they hunt also with rifles... That's a boomer buck. I'd shoot him too.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Pass.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

If really on public land an he gets hunted with a rifle, you may not see him next year.....Shoot!


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

It would be nice to pass up on but in the back of your mind you know the rifle guys wont. To bad this buck wont get passed on give em him another year would be awesome.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

pheaz said:


> It would be nice to pass up on but in the back of your mind you know the rifle guys wont. To bad this buck wont get passed on give em him another year would be awesome.


...and there lies the problem.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

bwhntr said:


> pheaz said:
> 
> 
> > It would be nice to pass up on but in the back of your mind you know the rifle guys wont. To bad this buck wont get passed on give em him another year would be awesome.
> ...


...Yep and thats just to bad


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Shooter in my book, but each their own.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

He looks like a mature buck to me, I doubt he'll get much bigger if any. There is trophy value in shooting an old mature deer even if he doesn't score well, I would stick him on an archery hunt. Maybe on any hunt depending on if I had seen anything bigger.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I like him. I would take him given the chance. But it's completely up to you. He could get bigger in a year, but I've seen plenty of bucks like that that never really do - especially in harsher winter climates like N Utah, and Western Wyoming.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

I don't understand the hesitancy. He's already a trophy! Shoot him!


----------



## Snag32 (Sep 11, 2010)

The most important question is "would you be happy with him on your wall?"


----------



## PolarXJ (Apr 8, 2011)

So did you draw out on a LE tag? It looks really familiar to a buck that I saw in July.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Wouldn't even think about not, no matter archery or rifle. Who cares what he scores he's a stud of an animal!


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I guess my dilemma is I have a couple really decent 4x4's and don't have anything with abnormalities or trash... so for a typical he isn't much, but he has enough character that I am becoming more serious about him as I watch him... I will check trail cams this week and when we pitch camp on Friday if I can get a fairly close-up look at him (or Saturday morning) it may help me make up my mind, especially if I have my bow in hand and he is in range.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Let the air out....


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

Nice footage. Awesome bucks. I can't wait for pics.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice buck. take him as long as you are happy with him.


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

Fire away! You are hunting in a general unit in Utah :lol: Don't forget that. Your shooting T3's so get within 150 and send'er down range. 

If you don't want to shoot them, I know someone who will not hesitate. :lol:


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Well, here are your options......Shoot him, harvest him, and be happy with a nice buck/trophy and meat in your freezer.......or, don't shoot him, b1tch about how there are no trophy animals in Utah and how everyone should let bucks like this go so that we can have 200" bucks around every corner.....then see someone on this forum that shot him during the rifle hunt and regret that you didn't shoot him when you had the chance. 

Plus, I thought I saw two kickers coming off of his right side (trash). He's a good buck and it would be an accomplishment to plug him with a bow. 

I can't believe you'd have to ask......  

If you decide you don't want him....let me know where he is so I can let the air out of him and then post pics on this forum!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

It's all about what you consider to be a trophy. He is a trophy in my book, and I wouldn't hesitate. 

Then again, a forkhorn is a trophy in my book...


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I was leaning towards shooting him... the ol' "don't pass on the first day something you'd be happy with on the last" comes to mind... like I said, I already have a couple bucks that size, and even a couple bigger, but none with velvet or that particular character. My 8yr old (birthday was today) told me he wants to come with me Saturday, so that may complicate getting the buck down, but if I got the chance with my kid there - done deal!


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

WOW! I got a better look at him yesterday late morning, and after something like 2 seconds looking at him curled up napping beneath a ledge through the glass at 220 yards, either he grew a bunch since the video last Saturday, or I didn't look at him close enough the 20 some times I watched the video... he was/is big enough and then some. . . Long story short I put a stalk on him and connected with the XForce Evo and Kinetic XT shafts tipped with T3 heads - the impact was a little lower than I wanted, but after diligent and exhaustive efforts, we collected him. Story and pics to follow - my best buck to date.


----------



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats! Looking forward to the report and pics.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Great job ToUA cant wait to see some close up. CONGRATS


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

here are the first uploads... 3x4 mainframe with 4" guards and 2 kickers off the right side... oh yeah, and his head was piggishly huge, which may be why I didn't think he was as good at first as he is. 
PSE XForce Evo at 64lbs/30" shooting GT Kinetic 400's with G5 T3 heads.
[attachment=1:2i3qpzcf]LancesUtahDeer2011 019.JPG[/attachment:2i3qpzcf][attachment=0:2i3qpzcf]LancesUtahDeer2011 018.JPG[/attachment:2i3qpzcf]


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

Nice, congrats! Interesting set of kickers!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Ooooh, Lancy. Nice buck. Congratulations!!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Good on you man! That is a nice buck no matter how you look at it. Of course shooting a buck like that in Nevada had to be a wonderful experience, as there are not bucks of that quality in Utah. Congrats!


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Awesome buck! Way to get it done. It never fails to impress me when guys successfully stalk and kill big bucks with bows - especially those they've located pre-season. Scouting pays off - the proof is in the photos.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Cool deal, I love bucks with character.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Sweet. Congrats on a great buck.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks guys. Like I mentioned, I've been extremely busy at work so being able to tag out early is in and of itself a huge blessing... let alone having it be a "nice buckey" to boot.


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

Nice one Lance. 

Do you normally change clothes durring the photo shoot? I guess you have to get pictures with the sponsors logos to keep them happy.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats on your Buckie Lance.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Very nice, Congrats!


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Change clothes? For the pack out I put on the only short sleeve tee I had that wasn't black, white or brightly colored... just happened to be a PSE shirt... nothing planned there. If you call spending $20K on PSE product being sponsored, then I guess I am  And by the way, they still made me pay $14 for that tee shirt.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Very nice buck.......I would have taken him in a heart beat, congrats!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Yeah I agree, I'm going after a small buck this year for some tender meat. I want either a fork horn, spike, or a massive monster once in a lifetime trophy. I see no point in shooting something in between, that is just me.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks guys. The preliminary scoring of the buck was rushed and I forgot to add correctly the inside spread, but he was right about 161 without that measurement... so maybe right at about 178-180 as a 3x4? Not too shabby for a desert buck in a state where there are no mule deer bucks left for the public to hunt.


----------

